# How to get ipod to work in car?



## PinkMellow (Dec 4, 2008)

We have one of those Kenwood Excelon special radios that apparently has a USB port or allows direct playing of your ipod. I have an ipod nano, the new kind with the video camera, and I recently bought an ipod adaptor towards the car for it. I got it from radio shack and I'm not sure what kind it is, other than it's long and skinny with slim rod-like ends that plug into the headphone jack and the other goes into some odd hole in the radio, though the car continues to say the ipod is not connected. If anyone could tell me if I have the wrong type of adaptor, or if I am just plugging it into the wrong place (it is a small round hole, and it seems to fit in it well enough?). Your help is greatly appreciated! :smile:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You bought an aux adapter with a 3.5mm jack on each side. Your stereo probably has an "aux." port / input and that will play your ipod through that input. To get it to play through the ipod input, you will either need to use the USB cable you hook your ipod to your computer with, or a special cable that is made my Kenwood.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Get this for your Kenwood: Kenwood Ipod Adapter


----------

